# سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟



## candy shop (26 مارس 2008)

سبب الأحمرار الذي يصاحب الخجل !! 


+***+*+*+*+*+*+*+*

جسم الإنسان مزوّد إلى جانب جهاز المناعة , بوسائل أُخرى تتحرك عند مواجهه خطر 

أو موقف يثير الارتباك . عند الخطر تفرز هرمونات خاصة تساعد على المواجهة , أو الهروب .. 

لكن الفتيات و الفتيان عند مقابلة أصدقاء جدد للعائلة أو السقوط على الأرض أمام بعض الناس . 

يصابون بالارتباك و الخجل وعند هذه الحالة يعاني الجسم من صراع داخلي بين الرغبة 

في الهروب , أو التماسك والظهور بثبات .. عن طريق التغلب على هذا الموقف . 

ففي ظروف مواجهة الخطر , يكون من السهل اختيار الاشتباك أو الهروب , أما في هذه 

الحالة الاجتماعية , فلا يفلح ا لهروب أو الصراع .. رغم أن جهازنا العصبي المركزي , 

المسئوول عن السيطرة على المعاناة من الضغط النفسي , يكون في ذروة نشاطه .. 

لكن هذه الحالة .. تجعل الدم يتركز حول عضلات الجسم و المخ , بحثاً عن الحل المناسب , 

في الهرب أو المواجهة .. و بما أننا أثناء هذا الموقف نريد التماسك و الصمود , بجهود 

مكثفة , فالنتيجة النهائية تكون اندفاع الدم في الطريق العكسي , أي إلى سطح الجلد , 

و قبل إدراك ماذا حدث , تكون حمرة الخجل قد غطت وجوهـنـا

منقوووووووول​


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*

بس انا مش بحمر بس انا بسخن ​


----------



## candy shop (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*



ميرنا قال:


> بس انا مش بحمر بس انا بسخن ​



ده من الكسوف​


----------



## وليم تل (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*

شكرا كاندى
على المعلومة الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على المعلومة الجميلة
> مودتى​



شكرااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## صوت الرب (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*

*معلومات رائعة و جديدة بالنسبة لي
شكرا على الموضوع
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*



صوت الرب قال:


> *معلومات رائعة و جديدة بالنسبة لي
> شكرا على الموضوع
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
> سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*



ميرسي اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الحوت (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*

*مشكوره مشكوره
مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره
مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره
مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره
مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره
مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره مشكورة
*


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*



الحوت قال:


> *مشكوره مشكوره
> مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره
> مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره
> مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*

معلومة جميلة فعلا .. اول مرة اعرفها
ميرسى ياكاندى جدا​


----------



## لوريا (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*

:scenic:ميرسى اوى على المعلومة اول مرة اعرف سبب احمرار الوجة فعلا


----------



## candy shop (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*



لوريا قال:


> :scenic:ميرسى اوى على المعلومة اول مرة اعرف سبب احمرار الوجة فعلا



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## ميرنا (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ده من الكسوف​


 
اه بحس انى منايا فى حتت تلج بس :close_tem​


----------



## vetaa (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*

هههههههههههههه
بيكون موقف بجد
لا نحسد علية
الخجل دة (مشكلة)

ميرسى يا كاندى
افادتينا بجد


----------



## فونتالولو (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*

*سلام الرب يسوع 
ده الواحد بيحمر بطريقه اما بينحرج او بينكسف وهو حلو بدل ما يحط روجاجووووووووووووووووووووووو يبقي طبيعي
بس تعيش ايدك يا ماما كاندي*


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*



ميرنا قال:


> اه بحس انى منايا فى حتت تلج بس :close_tem​



اكيد طبعك حساس اوى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*



vetaa قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> بيكون موقف بجد
> لا نحسد علية
> الخجل دة (مشكلة)
> ...



العو يا حبيبتى

اى خدمه هههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*



فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع
> ده الواحد بيحمر بطريقه اما بينحرج او بينكسف وهو حلو بدل ما يحط روجاجووووووووووووووووووووووو يبقي طبيعي
> بس تعيش ايدك يا ماما كاندي*



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## REMOO 4U (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااا
وشكرا


----------



## candy shop (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سبب الاحمرار الذى يصاحب الخجل؟*



REMOO 4U قال:


> جميييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااا
> وشكرا



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## iam_with_you (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى على الكلام الجامد دة 
بس انا مش بحمر انا بسخم وبطنى بتوجعنى وبتوتر وكل حاجة عندى بتبوظ


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2008)

iam_with_you قال:


> مرسى على الكلام الجامد دة
> بس انا مش بحمر انا بسخم وبطنى بتوجعنى وبتوتر وكل حاجة عندى بتبوظ


 
دى حاله غريبه اوى 

لازم دكتور يشوف الحاله دى 

شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا" اخت candy shop
على المعلومات القيمة
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا كاندى على المعلومه الجديده دى*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (22 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اول ماتعرض لموقف يكسف او موقف يخلينى وسط هدومى
وشى بيحمر وببرء
وشكراا على المعلومه الجميله ديه يا كاندى


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرا" اخت candy shop
> 
> على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> سلام المسيح​



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ميرسى يا كاندى على المعلومه الجديده دى*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> انا اول ماتعرض لموقف يكسف او موقف يخلينى وسط هدومى
> وشى بيحمر وببرء
> وشكراا على المعلومه الجميله ديه يا كاندى


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

المفروض التخلص من ده​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي يا باشا علي تعبك
الرب معك


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> مرسي يا باشا علي تعبك
> الرب معك



شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا لوقا

ربنا يباركك​


----------

